# Power for BFD 1124P



## bcharlow (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm a DIY fan and can easily make many power cords that work very well in my 2 channel system. So now I have this new BFD unit working nicely and I'm considering a power cord for it.

The stock cord is the usual 3 prong/wire deal that you're all familiar with.

My question is: Does the BFD unit itself actually use the ground wire in the power cord, or is it really only a 2 wire model that's using a 3 wire cord for manufacturer's convenience (many US electronics do this, as they don't need the ground wire, but it's simply cheaper to spec what's available cheaply).

Thanks.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Does the BFD unit itself actually use the ground wire in the power cord


Yes.

brucek


----------

